# Metal Lathe Pen Turning Tutorial



## txcwboy

We have lots of wood lathe pen turning tutorials out there but I dont know of any using a Metal Lathe and turning a Metal pen of some sort. Maybe the normal Euro parts but the rest out of metal ? I would like to see how its done. I have a metal lathe coming soon and have no idea where to start.

Dave


----------



## bad

Dave:
I also have a metal lathe and have turned one pen on it. The problem with turning pens on a metal lathe as I see it is that a metal lathe (if aligned correctly) will make nice straight cuts. A lot of the kits I've used require slight curves to them to look best. I'm sure if the operator was skilled enough or played around long enough he/she could get a nice taper but unless you've got a CNC you're not going to get a nice curve. At least not one that's repeatable. The material I used for the one pen I did make on my metal lathe was stainless steel. Due to the weight of the material and the straight line issue, I used a Slimline kit. I didn't bother with any bushings. Instead I measured everything with a set of digital calipers and went from there. I also didn't bother with the brass tubes but instead drilled the blanks to a thou or two bigger than the ID of the brass tubes. I did this because I didn't think I'd be able to press fit the hardware into stainless steel. Instead I used 5 min. epoxy. I also custom ground a cutting bit to put some rings around the bottom of the pen to make it easier to grip the pen while writing. 
I hope this helps. Feel free to send me a PM if you have any further questions. But keep in mind that I've only made one pen on my metal lathe so I'm far from being an expert. 
Also, you might find this link interesting. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44453 
That's the next metal pen I'm planning on making. Good luck.


----------



## bitshird

Big T said:


> As for profiling the blank, Get some good lathe files (file with no teeth on the sides) of various coarseness and shape to the profile you want. For slender diameters on long tapers and curves like those on a pen in particular, this is where practice, skill, and some patience come in to play. and also don't be afraid of speed when filing so turn in UP.
> 
> CNC would be super easy with the arc interpolation command, however its utter overkill, unless you want a million slimlines all with the same profile.



Guys, learn to use your cross slide, Half the time I see someones metal lathe they have the  compound in direct line with the spindle, use it at 60  or 90 degrees to the spindle axis, mark a center on your blank where you want you bulge to be,  then make marks on either side where you want the beginning and the end of the largest part of the form.
 make a note of your zero points for both the Nib and Centerband, it should be the same on slimlines, but will be different on Euros and most other stuff.
Turn your barrel down to the widest diameter, usually near the center of the barrel then starting at the zero point, (you can reset the dial on the cross slide to ) at the nib, engage your feed, and back out your cross slide until you reach the diameter you've selected for the largest spot, then when you reach that point start turning the cross slide in until you are at the proper diameter for the center band, I've done this on all my pens about 150 or more  made before last June when I finally got a wood lathe, I did  Emperors, Gentlemens, Euros  every thing, nearly 200 pens, look at my album every thing there before august was done on either a Clausing 13x54 or a Jet 9x20 some on a Romi 15x54.
 You can turn a ball with a metal lathe, just using the hand wheels, form turning is not magic, it's just practice,and coordination, like patting your head and rubbing your belly, try it on wood first.
Be sure to sharpen your lathe bits to a minimum of 20 degree relief on the top, and sides and I like 30 for the end for wood and PR.
 just remember where to stop at the center band diameter, also Mandrel less works great on a metal lathe, and you can modify most of your existing bushings by drilling the large side with a # 5 or 6 center drill, and you can make your own bushings out of drill rod, or buy them from Johnnycnc.  you can even make your own delrin bushings for sanding and finishing.
If I owned a video camera, i would be happy to post a tutorial on how to do this, If you are doing this on a Taig or Sherline lathe then you most likely don't have traverse feeds, and will have to turn the longitudinal and cross feeds by hand, However I think most of you will have a 7x10 7x12 or 9x20 all of which have powered feed on the longitudinal axis, just use your finest feed per revolution you have, and you'll find a lot of ways of turning formed pens.
 Just don't make any of them look pregnant, save filing for cabinets use 180 wet or dry for cleaning up tool marks and then work up to 600 or better and finish up with brasso, or leave a nice matte finish with 320 to 400, semichrome also wprks for a mirror polish.


----------



## skiprat

My suggestion is that when you get your new metal lathe, just 'play' with it. Chuck out the freebie cutters they normally include and get some HSS tool blanks. Practice sharpening the rake angles on them for the material you want to use. Learn and understand how to cut threads. Experiment with the gearing. Learn how to do the various methods on tapering ( topslide or off-set tailstock ) etc etc.


Once you are at one with the machine, then you can concentrate on the work piece instead of the machine. 

You will soon need/want to make dozens of new jigs and toolpost attatchments etc. 

Pens will come naturally as you become confident:wink::biggrin:

Most importantly, just have fun:biggrin:


----------



## txcwboy

I thought you there was ways to turn curves but I didnt want to say anything  

Thanks for the info. I had to borrow money from the 7x12 lathe fund so it will be another week or 2 before I get it replaced. :0

Dave


----------



## skiprat

You can turn curves. You will just have to make a ball turning jig. Depending how you set the jig, you get concave or convex curves.

Like I said, play with your machine and make some jigs:wink:

The practice you get from making these jigs and attachments will ensure you will never need a tutorial to make a pen.:biggrin:


----------



## txcwboy

How about making the parts in a Euro on the lathe ? How hard is that ? Then use tubes and wood like normal.

Dave


----------



## bruce119

I only own a mini metal lathe and love it. I can do everything. I make my own bushings. Use it as a metal & wood lathe. Just get a wood tool rest here *http://tinyurl.com/cjqzmw* from LMS and turn with a skew just like a wood lathe. The thing I like about the metal lathe is total control over speed with 1 knob and reverse comes in handy also.

Bruce


----------



## ldb2000

txcwboy said:


> How about making the parts in a Euro on the lathe ? How hard is that ? Then use tubes and wood like normal.
> 
> Dave


 
You don't even need a metal lathe to turn Aluminum and Brass , and yes you can turn your own kit parts like this .


----------



## txbob

txcwboy said:


> We have lots of wood lathe pen turning tutorials out there but I dont know of any using a Metal Lathe and turning a Metal pen of some sort. Maybe the normal Euro parts but the rest out of metal ? I would like to see how its done. I have a metal lathe coming soon and have no idea where to start.
> Dave



Dave,
Here's a pic of what I use on my Taig metal lathe. I took a stock tool post, milled a notch to get a flat spot at about 45 degrees, drilled a hole and tapped it 10-32. Threaded a piece of 3/16" brass rod, and turned a wooden handle. Now to turn "non-straight-line" shapes I just pull the center screw out of the tool post and screw in the handle. With my left hand on top of the tool post and my right hand on the handle, I can slide it around on the cross slide. Keeping it flat on the cross slide keeps the tool bit at the right height. Works great, very easy to control.
txbob


----------



## BigShed

I am currently making one of these for my 9x20 metal lathe.

You may also be interested in this article on hand gravers for the metal lathe


----------



## txcwboy

My 7x12 is enroute. Yeahhh ! I got the ToolsNow.com unit.  The learning starts soon !

Dave


----------



## bruce119

txcwboy said:


> My 7x12 is enroute. Yeahhh ! I got the ToolsNow.com unit. The learning starts soon !
> 
> Dave


 
Good for you....now bookmark this site your going to need it.
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/

I just love my 7x12 I got 2 of them one is still NIB as a back-up.

I do everything on the metal lathe. Your going to love the full range variable speed and revise at a flip of switch.

This is one of the first modifications your going want to do. A cam lock tail stock *http://tinyurl.com/arz7gr* I waited almost a year to do it. Now I could never go back and pick up a wrench.

Oh and your going to need this also a tool rest *http://tinyurl.com/cjqzmw*

One more thing join this Yahoo group 7x12minilathe great site for the mini lathe all kinds of help & knowledge (priceless) http://tinyurl.com/cyx68e


Good Luck have fun
Bruce


----------



## txcwboy

What is some good sites to get help with my 7x12? I posted a question over in yahoo groups 7x12 and no ones really answered it in 2 days. Doesnt seem like they are willing to help any.Its pretty neat so far  been tinkering with it 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bruce119

txcwboy said:


> What is some good sites to get help with my 7x12? I posted a question over in yahoo groups 7x12 and no ones really answered it in 2 days. Doesnt seem like they are willing to help any.Its pretty neat so far been tinkering with it
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


 
Are you sure your in the rite group *7x12minilathe *they have over 6500 members and very active with over 1000 on topic messages a month they is so much activity I get 2 emails a day. I am set up on a daily digest. Did your question post if you are a new member and not posted much it may take a day or 2 to get posted. I think new members are moderated. It is a very clean group well moderated and on topic. I read it every morning tons of information. I never seen a question go unanswered. 

I have a bunch of sites and there all in the files section of the *7x12minilathe*
group make sure your in the rite yahoo group.


----------



## txcwboy

I just updated and it shows a couple comments.   THANKS


----------



## randyrls

Also check out this web site.  Tons of information.
http://www.mini-lathe.com/


----------

